# WoW fans, this thread's for you!



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

*grins at the WoW thing*

I've been playing since phase 2 of beta, waaaaaaaay back when. I'd start asking you all kinds of questions, but that'd derail the thread big time.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

they need to put wow on ipad. then i can chuck this ugly stupid dell laptop somewhere where the sun don't shine and no one would see this embarassment.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe we should start a WoW thread. =)


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I played since in the Beta too...lol

You might as well put it down now...its going to take over your life and it'll be harder to quit later 

How's that for a pep talk?? lol

Seriously, I played for a long time, but I finally got tired of it.  The folks at Blizzard are genius as far as I'm concerned.  I am eagerly awaiting StarCraft.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been in the beta for sc2 for a while now. I'm not much of a player vs player guy, but so far it's good fun. I'm dying to play the single player campaign. 

You don't have long to wait! The 27th will be here soon.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

In order to keep this thread from moving into the miscellaneous forum, iTunes does have some WOW apps for the iphone and iPad. I found the following apps with some pretty good ratings. There is icataclysm, which is an app to discuss the future new release of the add-on game sometime later this year. There is also World of Warcraft mobile armory, which can be used to check on realm status, auction prices at the AH, and stats and current prices of various gear.

Yep, I just started WOW after watching my son play it. He steered me to the website to download a free 10-day trial. Got hooked and just bought the Battlechest for WOW and Burning Crusade. Still learning about the game and the dynamics. JeffM was kind enough to PM some helpful tips such as taking up herbalism and animal skinning to help pay for upgrades to armor and weapons. And also to suggest how to spend talent points for solo gameplay. So I now have a helpful start to my level 11 priestess and level 11 warrior. Thanks Jeff!

Best Wishes!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

We're Horde on Shadowmoon (US). Been playing since the open beta nigh on a million years ago. In fact, I need to go log in now for a raid...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I just noticed that the battle.net authenticator is available for download on itunes. I wonder if it will work on my iPad since I don't have a cell phone. Might save me the $6.95 charge for the keyfob one.

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Yessir. It should.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I am completely addicted to WoW!  It is interfering with me getting things done!  haha

I use the authenticator on my iPod and it works well


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I've never played it myself, but my daughter has I believe since it's inception. She just got sent a link by Blizzard to try the latest beta for an expansion pack that will not be out for a few months. At first she thought it was one of the many scams circulating about (people trying to steal your password so they can reap your gold etc) but she called through to Blizzard and it's the real deal. She was checking it out last night and is pretty excited.  She had to call me this morning to tell me all about it.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

DL, that's pretty cool.  I didn't know they were working on another expansion, but it makes sense.  It's an old game, but they'll keep it going with expansions for a loooong time...

On the topic of Blizzard, has anyone tried Starcraft II yet?  I LOVE their RTS games (Warcraft 3 is my favorite) and it's killing me wanting to go out and pick up SCII, but my computer needs some more RAM to be able to play it and I can't afford the RAM plus the game right now...blah.  Has anyone tried it and if so what do you think?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm SO jealous of your daughters Cataclism beta invite. That's the next expansion. Hopefully to come out around November.

SC2 is great fun. I've been playing the single player campaign for 12 hours or so and having a blast.  It's well worth picking up.

I've been keeping a close eye on Eeyore and it's fun for me because I'm sorta 'reliving my youth' through him.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I wish I have more time now, hahaha, just so I can at least raid some of the "new" current raids that I have yet to try before hitting cataclysm. guess that's not going to happen now!

However, it seems so exciting! DL, is it possible to get some screenshots of the game (of what is awesome to in her perspective)?

I know there are plenty floating around but had be nice to view it from... yet another angle hahaha


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably. We are both at work right now but I will ask her this evening if she could send us some. She did mention that this new expansion pack wreaks havoc on the existing ones, meaning that it causes earthquakes, meltdowns and something about tears into other worlds or something along that lines. I was thinking of the tear that allows one to cross to alternative dimensions in the Golden Compass series when she was explaining it to me on her way into work this morning.

I do know that there is a new pet, a Mastiff to tame. She sent that to me on her lunch (because we actually had a bullmastiff who has passed on now.) Here are the links she sent me.



> New hunter pet in Cataclysm expansion
> http://www.wow-petopia.com/images/skin_pix/mastiffdog_gray.jpg
> http://www.wow-petopia.com/images/skin_pix/mastiffdog_black.jpg


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I'm SO jealous of your daughters Cataclism beta invite.


So is her boyfriend!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

DLs Niece said:


> She did mention that this new expansion pack wreaks havoc on the existing ones, meaning that it causes earthquakes, meltdowns and something about tears into other worlds or something along that lines. I was thinking of the tear that allows one to cross to alternative dimensions in the Golden Compass series when she was explaining it to me on her way into work this morning.


I wonder if the present Warcraft world will change for us newly started players, especially if we don't buy the Cataclysm update. Will there be 2 worlds, or just the new cataclysm world? I would hate to see all the places I have visited so far (and finally been able to find my way around) be completely changed. I haven't bought the Lich update yet, so I know I won't be able to visit any of those places (the shadow knight button is blanked out on my version.) No worries on that since my most advanced character just reached level 20 last night.

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Eeyore, if history is any indication the places you've been visiting and have access to will change, and will change dramatically. Almost every zone is getting a redo.  You're correct in that the new zones won't be available to you until you buy the expansion. Likewise, the two new races will also be unavailable for you to play, but you'll be able to see and group with them.  

The news I'm most excited about is you'll be able to fly everywhere now. Something that's long overdue but required a huge change in the way the world was created within the game.  They evidently used a lot of optical illusions and shortcuts to create the world that you'll never notice while on a flight route that they've created, but if you were to fly over the area yourself it would be obvious. I remember them specifically mentioning parts of Stormwind when they stated this years ago.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Lots of info can be found here, or just fire up Google.

http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft:_Cataclysm


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolute best site for finding stuff in WoW (quests, items, info, spells, talents, news...)

http://www.wowhead.com

WoWWiki linked above is a really good site as well, but more for lore, dungeon/raid strategies, etc.


----------

